# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  ΜΝΗΜΕΣ DDR3

## Dimi

Καλημέρα...
Γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω 2 μνήμες DDR3 1600MHZ 4gb PC3-12800, μεταχειρισμένες; 
Τις θέλω για ένα Macbook 13'' του 2012.
Ευχαριστώ

----------

